# Otro Vumetro de leds con peak-hold



## nuk (Mar 15, 2013)

leo12nico dijo:


> .... No no, no tengo un generador de señales en mi casa  (por ahora)



hola leo12nico 
una manera practica seria abrir el proteus _(Proteus Isis)_ y obtener de la librería _(Precionar la tecla P)_ un *Speaker* _(Output Via Sound Card)_, luego colocar el (negativo) del generador y un punto del speaker a tierra _(precionar play en isis)_ calibras el generador como lo desees, después cerciorarte el control de volumen de tu PC _(tenerlo bajo para que puedas controlar el nivel de señal )_, eso es todo listo ahora puedes unir el (positivo) del generador con el otro punto del speaker y dar play 
aqui una imagen referencial


PSD1: este artilugio lo utilizo para probar parlantes y amplificadores claro que no tiene nada de profesional , pero si es muy practico.

PSD2: tambien lo probe con un vumetro que encontre por san google que usa el mismo principio






saludos espero que te aya servido


----------



## mrmay (Abr 20, 2013)

hola Nuk me gustaría ver el esquemático del vúmetro para realizarlo muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 20, 2013)

Hola mrmay

Varios de los trabajos de Nuk los puedes encontrar por acá:

En los mensajes #10 y #11
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/vumetro-leds-pic-16fxxx-45091/#post784592
En el Mensaje #83
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/vu-meter-60-db-rango-12141/index5.html#post626424_

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mrmay (Abr 20, 2013)

gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## nuk (Abr 20, 2013)

hola mrmay sobre el esquema, como puedes ver todo esta en protoboard
y aun no lo termino, en cuanto tenga un poco de tiempo me dedico.
saludos


----------



## mrmay (Abr 20, 2013)

nuk dijo:


> hola mrmay sobre el esquema, como puedes ver todo esta en protoboard
> y aun no lo termino, en cuanto tenga un poco de tiempo me dedico.
> saludos



gracias Nuk lo etare esperando gracias por tu valiosa ayuda


----------



## jerry101 (Abr 27, 2013)

Me di a la tarea de elaborar el esquemático a partir de la imagen que dejó Nuk, subo el esquema en pdf y la simulación en isis proteus en un zip. Alguien sabe que modificaciones debe hacérsele para que tenga los diferentes modos de los que habla Nuk?? Revisaré y haré cambios en la simulación para tratar de lograr eso


Estuve estudiando el circuito y el archivo pdf lo separé en bloques para que se comprenda mejor.

Anexo otro zip con el pcb, en la parte de los componentes hay dos líneas rojas. Estas líneas representan dos puentes que se deben soldar antes que los componentes


----------



## nuk (Abr 28, 2013)

esto paso sin mi consentimiento  
claro claro leyes del foro...

saludos a todos al parecer estoy obligado a sostener este aporte así que, manos a la
obra, primero dejare la simulación en proteus para que puedan ver como funciona el
circuito original, que es de solo 1 modo de visualización de donde me base.

modo de visualización: 
VU en modo barra con Peak Hold

cabe destacar que para obtener las cuatro visualizaciones utilizo una cantidad de
jumpers sin ningún orden ni lógica  que supuesta mente se debe simplificar con
algún micro-controlador
_(no se desanimen ya que el proyecto en 4 modos esta basado para un
proyecto mucho mas grande, audio espectrum analógico de 24 bandas )_

una vista previa:





con respecto al archivo (por si alguien pregunta _"con que programa lo abro"_) o algo así...
esta en ISIS Proteus 7.X _(osea pueden abrirlo con cualquier versión)_
en la simulación se ve que parpadea una visualización y después la otra no se alarmen
es solo una simulación, en la vida real, por la frecuencia de multiplexación no se aprecia eso 

PSD: sobre mantener el post es sarcasmo, no lo tomen a mal, en especial a los moderadores .
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2013)

nuk dijo:


> esto paso sin mi consentimiento
> claro claro _*leyes del foro*_. . . .



Mas que leyes, "_*Prolijidad y organización del Foro*_"

*Otro* VUmetro --> *Otro* tema


----------



## jerry101 (Abr 28, 2013)

> esto paso sin mi consentimiento



 en otro post pregunté sobre el esquemático de este Vu y dijiste que lo podía hacer a partir de la imagen así que me puse a trabajar


----------



## nuk (Abr 28, 2013)

hola a acabo de abordar este proyecto
_ (ya que estoy de vacaciones temporales )_
_ (pero con Internet limitado por horas ... así que sepa comprender )_

describo un poco de por que del circuito en cuestión:
como sabrán todos los interesados en el circuito, este esta desarrollado por IT-electronics
de un-soundsales.com así que la simpleza del circuito se debe a que es para negocio
osea vender algo parecido al que es programado con un AVR pero con el LM, pero 
sin gastarse en pre-amplificadores, detectores de picos, etc.
ahora bien, yo por mi parte lo considero no muy malo ya que con muy pocos componentes
se pudo lograr el tan maravilloso efecto "peak-hold"
un claro ejemplo de lo que les digo es el transistor, que esta conectado al PIN-3 del 555 
es un simple negador de señal _(que practico )_
de esta manera se selecciona primero la señal mas variable (modo barra LM)
en la entrada y luego la señal pico (modo punto LM).
estas dos visualizaciones son mezcladas a un tiempo determinado, de tal manera
que solo se vea como si fuese una sola, creo que andaba por los 200Hz o es el que deje
yo..., bueno no me acuerdo  .

saludos , y ya les iré contando como va y haber si dejo una breve explicación mas que
detallada

*jerry101*, si me acuerdo de eso creo que terminamos todos en moderación ...
con respecto a como sacar los cuatro modos, acabo de ver una solucion mas practica
de la que me plantie antes, solo desconecta en PIN-11 del CD4066 y listo ya tienes
el modo punto con peak-hold ...
-ah por cierto, excelente diagrama, habla por si solo, buena explicación

saludos



Fogonazo dijo:


> Mas que leyes, "_*Prolijidad y organización del Foro*_"
> *Otro* VUmetro --> *Otro* tema



listo fogonazo..!!
que todo se por el orden..!!!

la organización se llevo mis "me gusta"_  ( me parece haberlos tenido . 
tal vez un error de programa o web... o un a cuestión burocrática )_
en fin no importa

me hubiese gustado tomar esa decisión de crear o no otro tema. 

saludos fogonazo..!!


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (May 1, 2013)

muy buenas amigos foreros perdonen la pregunta quise ver la simulasion con mi proteus 7.5 y no arancan las de mis amigos nuk jerry101 podrian darme una horientacion ypara el amigo nuk muy bonito el analisador de espectro interesante


----------



## jerry101 (May 1, 2013)

La simulación que yo adjunte no funciona porque borre un cable que va del potenciómetro a R11, si lo conectas y le das play a la simulación debe funcionar bien, la simulación de Nuk funciona a la perfección.  Yo utilizo la versión 7.9 de Proteus pero con la que tu tienes debe funcionar.


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES (May 16, 2013)

jerry101 dijo:


> Me di a la tarea de elaborar el esquemático a partir de la imagen que dejó Nuk, subo el esquema en pdf y la simulación en isis proteus en un zip. Alguien sabe que modificaciones debe hacérsele para que tenga los diferentes modos de los que habla Nuk?? Revisaré y haré cambios en la simulación para tratar de lograr eso
> 
> 
> Estuve estudiando el circuito y el archivo pdf lo separé en bloques para que se comprenda mejor.
> ...



Hola como estas te cuento que realice el vumetro y anda barbaro , lo que me gustaria es que el led de pico quede ensendido un poco mas . saludos


----------



## jerry101 (May 17, 2013)

> me gustaria es que el led de pico quede ensendido un poco mas



Solo debes cambiar el capacitor marcado como C2 que es de 1 micro en el esquemático del pdf por uno mas grande. El tiempo de retención del pico está dado por la multiplicación de R6XC2. Si usas un capacitor de 2.2 micros la retención sería de 2 segundos aproximadamente


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES (May 19, 2013)

jerry101 dijo:


> Me di a la tarea de elaborar el esquemático a partir de la imagen que dejó Nuk, subo el esquema en pdf y la simulación en isis proteus en un zip. Alguien sabe que modificaciones debe hacérsele para que tenga los diferentes modos de los que habla Nuk?? Revisaré y haré cambios en la simulación para tratar de lograr eso
> 
> 
> Estuve estudiando el circuito y el archivo pdf lo separé en bloques para que se comprenda mejor.
> ...



HOLA , como estas , queria consultarte ya que cuando corto el sonido el led 1 queda ensendido hasta que baja el pico y despues recien se apaga. saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 19, 2013)

hola nuK nunca me meto en audio, pero vi el video y es muy lindo el funcionamiento .
el esquema total es el que puso jerry  ???


----------



## SKYFALL (May 19, 2013)

Nuk y no tendras el esquematico completo del bargraph que dejaste posteado en el mensaje 8, para comenzar a elaborarlo? se ve muy interesante y muy completo.


----------



## jerry101 (May 21, 2013)

CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES dijo:


> HOLA , como estas , queria consultarte ya que cuando corto el sonido el led 1 queda ensendido hasta que baja el pico y despues recien se apaga. saludos




El led se mantiene encendido en su totalidad? o solo es tenue? Podrías postear algunas fotos de tu trabajo?


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES (May 22, 2013)

jerry101 dijo:


> El led se mantiene encendido en su totalidad? o solo es tenue? Podrías postear algunas fotos de tu trabajo?



Hola como estas , solo tenue , aca te mando  fotos , saludos .


----------



## nuk (May 27, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> hola nuK nunca me meto en audio, pero vi el video y es muy lindo el funcionamiento .
> el esquema total es el que puso jerry  ???



hola fernando sobre el esquema no es el mismo, el del video tiene algunas modificaciones
que lo hice experimentando hasta lograr esa visualización. y hasta ahora no  e tenido el tiempo
para anotarlo y subirlo, saludos




Fernando Arias dijo:


> Nuk y no tendras el esquematico completo del bargraph que dejaste posteado en el mensaje 8, para comenzar a elaborarlo? se ve muy interesante y muy completo.



hola, sobre ese bargrahp no tengo un esquema especifico, realice directamente el PCB
(algo que me suele pasar cuando programo). la idea inicial fue usar este vumetro que
me ahorraría la etapa de detectores de picos y un PIC me ahorra una que otra cosa.

PSD: aun no esta completo ya que tengo algunas dudas en el hardware ya que el software 
ya esta listo , y no pienso utilizar a nadie como conejillo de indias. en la elaboración de
este bargraph 

saludos


----------



## jerry101 (May 28, 2013)

Realicé los cambios necesarios para obtener las 4 visualizaciones:


Modo Punto
Punto con peak hold
Barra
Barra con peak hold

Anexo videos en YouTube, tal vez no se aprecie bien porque usé leds de alta luminosidad y la cámara no capta bien el efecto, si alguien quiere el diagrama de las modificaciones me avisa y lo subo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF1B99s5mTY&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7GS8Qtv-Ng&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d09x0HXWHGM&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv3NG4H5h30&feature=youtu.be


----------



## nuk (Jun 3, 2013)

Hola bueno yo por mi parte me e dado el tiempo... y finalmente acabe
con este vumetro.
lo que puedo decir es que hay 2 puntos que me parece que hay que aclarar.

*el primero:*
con respecto a oscilador (555), al parecer no tenían el mismo tiempo en alto
que en bajo.
aquí una ilustración:


_a la derecha se puede apreciar un tiempo alto casi igual al del bajo (duty cycle 50%) a diferencia de la imagen de la izquierda._

- esto hacia que una de las dos visualizaciones en la multiplexación iluminara mas que la otra.
- como el modo barra estaban en ese pequeño tiempo no se apreciaba un "desliz" de arriba hacia bajo en algunas frecuencias.
- la frecuencia en la imagen de la izquierda es de 485Hz, con el corregimiento paso a 704Hz(img. derecha).

luego de corregir esto:

*el segundo punto:*
es que al parecer hay mucha diferencia de probarlo con un preamplificador mucho mas si se
pone entre el VU y el preamplificador un low pass:



bueno este ultimo no esta en el esquema por que es a gusto de cada uno.
lo pongo por que al parecer se obtiene una mejor vista. 

este VU lo e probado si ecualización y con ecualización
en las dos es apreciable las visualizaciones una de otra.

para el modo punto agrege un decay (Low/Fast) para que no se vean muchos puntos
ya que hay diferencia de tiempos entre la barra y el punto. (no confundir con el Peak-Hold)

ahora lo bueno 

algunas capturas del VU ya terminado en su "plaquita" 







por ultimo un Video:






PSD: dejo el esquema en pdf.


----------



## nuk (Jun 25, 2013)

Hola al foro 
bueno quería agregar una par de cosas mas a este Vumetro

primero (para el defecto del led 1 que queda encendido mientras el Peak desciende)
la solución que le di fue esta:

el asunto es solo poner una R ( como en la imagen ) hacia positivo
ahora si queremos que solo quede encendido solo cambiamos la lógica en vez de 
conectarlo a positivo lo conectamos a negativo y listo !.



ahora al pasar los 5V voltios de alimentación aumenta la intensidad del led 1
ahora al parecer dependerá del tipo del led en el caso del video con leds SMD
no se nota y en el caso del primer video lo deje encendido por que se dejaba ver
y solo atine a dejarlo encendido con una R hacia GND

en otro punto es seguridad y fiabilidad
entre prueba y prueba ... conectar y desconectar ... llegue a poner la alimentación
al revés  y queme el CD4066  así que en un montón de chatarra en encontré
el CD4016 y vuala..!! asunto arreglado.

ahora al parecer para eso en el diseño original había un diodo 1N4004 en el positivo 
en serie osea antes que la linea de alimentación positiva.

en fin parece se un elemento crucial para quien arma y desarma las cosas, ahi se los dejo
de experiencia

saludos


----------



## gonzas2 (Jul 4, 2013)

nuk excelente proyecto !! Felicitaciones, te quedoo de 10 !!!
Solo tengo una duda, el vumetro con PH está calibrado para trabajar con señales de audio sin amplificar , sea una salida de un celular, netbook o pc de escritorio ??? O Necesita aparte un circuito de preamplifacion entre la salida de un celular (x ejemplo) y el vumetro ???


----------



## nuk (Jul 4, 2013)

gonzas2 dijo:


> nuk excelente proyecto !! Felicitaciones, te quedoo de 10 !!!
> Solo tengo una duda, el vumetro con PH está calibrado para trabajar con señales de audio sin amplificar , sea una salida de un celular, netbook o pc de escritorio ??? O Necesita aparte un circuito de preamplifacion entre la salida de un celular (x ejemplo) y el vumetro ???



hola gonzas en el primer video veras que esta en protoboard ahi lo probe con la salida desde
la laptop pero tenia que subir mas de la mitad del volumen para poder encender toda la barra hasta el limite
ahora el de un celular me parece que tiene poca señal tal ves llegue a encender un poco mas de la mitad

eso no le quita que no le puedas poner un pre-amplificador ahora si quieres saber la sensibilidad
que tiene (_ya que no recuerdo ahora_) revisa las simulaciones en proteus que esta en la primera pagina

saludos... y gracias por comentar


----------



## gonzas2 (Jul 4, 2013)

ahhh clarooo !! Vos te referis al VOLUMEN DEL REPRODUCTOR QUE TENES EN LA LAPTOP?? Por ejemplo yo de mi PC, o netbook, el volumen siempre lo tendria al maximo, ya que regulo el volumen desde las cajas activas de 15" que tengo! Me explico ?? Otra cosa nuk, te has metido en el mundo de los pasabanda, pasabajo y demás ??


----------



## nuk (Jul 4, 2013)

gonzas2 dijo:


> ahhh clarooo !! Vos te referis al VOLUMEN DEL REPRODUCTOR QUE TENES EN LA LAPTOP?? Por ejemplo yo de mi PC, o netbook, el volumen siempre lo tendria al maximo, ya que regulo el volumen desde las cajas activas de 15" que tengo! Me explico ??



así es gonzas justo a eso me refiero. y comodices dependera del reproductor que tengas.




gonzas2 dijo:


> Otra cosa nuk, te has metido en el mundo de los pasabanda, pasabajo y demás ??



maso menos no mucho aquí en el foro puedes encontrar muchos circuitos y con la ayuda
de Internet un simulador puedes ver como están actuando dichos circuitos

saludos


----------



## gonzas2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Gracias por las respuestas!! 
Apenas traigan los lm a la electronica de acá... probare el circuito en protoboard! =) 
Y por el tema de los pasabanda te preguntaba porque capaz habias hechos proyectos de ese tipo relacionado con leds y demás!
Abrazo! Trabajas muy prolijo y te haces entender!! Felicitaciones! Segui asi!


----------



## cais (Ago 14, 2013)

Hola Nuk, me parece exelente el vúmetro, tendrías el archivo del pcb, como para poder hacerlo. Te agradezco tu respuesta 

*el primero:*
con respecto a oscilador (555), al parecer no tenían el mismo tiempo en alto
que en bajo.
aquí una ilustración:

Ver el archivo adjunto 93632
_a la derecha se puede apreciar un tiempo alto casi igual al del bajo (duty cycle 50%) a diferencia de la imagen de la izquierda._

- esto hacia que una de las dos visualizaciones en la multiplexación iluminara mas que la otra.
- como el modo barra estaban en ese pequeño tiempo no se apreciaba un "desliz" de arriba hacia bajo en algunas frecuencias.
- la frecuencia en la imagen de la izquierda es de 485Hz, con el corregimiento paso a 704Hz(img. derecha).

luego de corregir esto:

*el segundo punto:*
es que al parecer hay mucha diferencia de probarlo con un preamplificador mucho mas si se
pone entre el VU y el preamplificador un low pass:

Ver el archivo adjunto 93633

bueno este ultimo no esta en el esquema por que es a gusto de cada uno.
lo pongo por que al parecer se obtiene una mejor vista. 

este VU lo e probado si ecualización y con ecualización
en las dos es apreciable las visualizaciones una de otra.

para el modo punto agrege un decay (Low/Fast) para que no se vean muchos puntos
ya que hay diferencia de tiempos entre la barra y el punto. (no confundir con el Peak-Hold)

ahora lo bueno 

algunas capturas del VU ya terminado en su "plaquita" 

Ver el archivo adjunto 93636

Ver el archivo adjunto 93635

Ver el archivo adjunto 93634

por ultimo un Video:





 
PSD: dejo el esquema en pdf.[/QUOTE]


----------



## xragon (Ene 7, 2014)

hola me puedes dar los PCB vumetru, componentes, por favor!: Cool:


----------



## nuk (Jul 28, 2014)

_aquí_ hay mas información sobre el inicio del vumetro 
y varios pcb's de donde pueden basarse para realizar sus propios pcb's 

saludos


----------



## soyyajiko (Mar 19, 2015)

hola el un esquema donde aprarece el signo de tierra  es donde yo debo conectarlo al negativo ? (soy principiante)


----------



## soyyajiko (Mar 20, 2015)

yo me arme uno solo con  el lm3915 y algunas veces  llega a prender el led n°10 creo que tengo que amplificarlo pero nose como   pero quisiera que funcionara con un microfono electred  alguien no tiene un circuito ? ya probe uno y no me funciono


----------



## crimson (Mar 20, 2015)

Hola soyyajiko  fijate si éste te sirve, aunque sea para sacar alguna idea.
Saludos C


----------



## leaseba (Jul 19, 2015)

Hola nuk, tendrias el PCB en pdf para poder armarlo ? me gusto mucho ese vumetro con los 4 modos. O tambien vos cais, el cual vi que o realzaste y te salio re bien!


----------



## Xp7 (Jun 16, 2016)

jerry101 dijo:


> Me di a la tarea de elaborar el esquemático a partir de la imagen que dejó Nuk, subo el esquema en pdf y la simulación en isis proteus en un zip. Alguien sabe que modificaciones debe hacérsele para que tenga los diferentes modos de los que habla Nuk?? Revisaré y haré cambios en la simulación para tratar de lograr eso
> 
> 
> Estuve estudiando el circuito y el archivo pdf lo separé en bloques para que se comprenda mejor.
> ...




Jerry ahi en el esquema veo un transistor, que modelo es?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2016)

Xp7 dijo:


> Jerry ahi en el esquema veo un transistor, que modelo es?



Sirve cualquier transistor NPN de uso general, por ejemplo un *BC547*


----------



## Xp7 (Jun 25, 2016)

jerry101 dijo:


> Me di a la tarea de elaborar el esquemático a partir de la imagen que dejó Nuk, subo el esquema en pdf y la simulación en isis proteus en un zip. Alguien sabe que modificaciones debe hacérsele para que tenga los diferentes modos de los que habla Nuk?? Revisaré y haré cambios en la simulación para tratar de lograr eso
> 
> 
> Estuve estudiando el circuito y el archivo pdf lo separé en bloques para que se comprenda mejor.
> ...




Hola buenos dias! He realizado este vu y solo tuve un inconveniente, resulta que solo se observa el peak hold moviéndose, y en teoría esta echo para que esta en modo BAR y PEAK HOLD comparado con el circuito VU de de nuk. Estoy equivocado o que podria estar funcionando mal? muchas gracias, después voy a subir fotos del mismo.


----------



## Xp7 (Jun 26, 2016)

*Edit:*


*[Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos]*​ 


Video ...logre que enciendan todos pero no anda el peak...puentee forzosamente el pin 9 del lm con positivo.

https://vimeo.com/172311271​


----------



## Xp7 (Jun 27, 2016)

soyyajiko dijo:


> hola el un esquema donde aprarece el signo de tierra es donde yo debo conectarlo al negativo ? (soy principiante)


Exacto...el negativo y el gnd del amplificador


----------



## nuk (Jun 27, 2016)

hola Xp7 lo que se me ocurre es verificar el estado de 555 y el 4066 ya que de eso depende la visualización del bart+peak, veo que realizaste el pcb de jerry101 veo el pcb y hay lineas muy delgadas como el que pasa por BC54X, ese modo de visualizacion "todo mezclado" es por que no funciona bien la multiplexion 

saludos!


----------



## Xp7 (Jul 3, 2016)

No ay forma...el circuito de jerry o tiene algun error o no se que puede ser. Cambie los valores identicos a los de nuk...cambie los integrados....y nada


----------



## Xp7 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hola nuk, podrías brindarme tu pcb para poder armar el tuyo ? porque con el de jerry no ay caso, no logro hacerlo funcionar. Muchas gracias


----------



## nuk (Sep 23, 2016)

puedes armar el _pcb original_ e ir cambiando los valores 

saludos


----------



## AgusNob (Ene 7, 2017)

Buenas, tengo unos cuantos leds bicolor (rojos y verdes) y me gustaría hacer un vumetro como este  pero que el peak sea en rojo y la barra en verde, alguien me puede dar una idea de que modificar o como hacerlo?


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 8, 2017)

AgusNob dijo:


> Buenas, tengo unos cuantos leds bicolor (rojos y verdes) y me gustaría hacer un vumetro como este  pero que el peak sea en rojo y la barra en verde, alguien me puede dar una idea de que modificar o como hacerlo?



Primero, los diodos bicolor, son de dos o tres pines? en caso que sean de tres pines, positivo comun o negativo comun?


----------



## AgusNob (Ene 11, 2017)

Fuegomp3 dijo:


> Primero, los diodos bicolor, son de dos o tres pines? en caso que sean de tres pines, positivo común o negativo comun?


Los leds son ánodo común y son de tres pines, uno es el positivo y los otros dos negativo (uno para cada color).


----------



## AgusNob (Mar 24, 2017)

Buenas, les quería compartir un video el vumetro con peak hold que hice, use dos lm3915 y unos leds rgb ánodo común, ya que los bicolor que conseguí eran cátodo común y se me complicaba hacerlo de esta forma  .

No tendrá la calidad de los otros vumetros de este foro pero creo que se ve lindo


----------



## walterv (Abr 30, 2019)

Buenas, podrían decirme cuál es el transistor que utiliza el circuito. Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2019)

walterv dijo:


> Buenas, podrían decirme cuál es el transistor que utiliza el circuito. Muchas gracias


¿ Cual de los circuitos ?


----------



## walterv (Abr 30, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cual de los circuitos ?


Hola. El del primer esquema en PDF, publicado por *jerry101. *No está detallado cuál es el tr utilizado. Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2019)

walterv dijo:


> Hola. El del primer esquema en PDF, publicado por *jerry101. *No está detallado cuál es el tr utilizado. Muchas gracias


¿ Es taaaaan complicado hacer un link al circuito  ?
¿ Es este ?


----------



## walterv (Abr 30, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Es taaaaan complicado hacer un link al circuito  ?
> ¿ Es este ?


aa.. Tenés razón, no suelo hacer preguntas acá y digamos que estoy comenzando hoy con esta duda. A ver si logro insertar el link. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/vu-peak-hold-pdf.91319/
Sepan disculpar mi impericia!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2019)

Para T1 te sirve cualquier transistor NPN de uso general, BC547, BC548, BC550, y un largo Etc.


----------



## walterv (Abr 30, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para T1 te sirve cualquier transistor NPN de uso general, BC547, BC548, BC550, y un largo Etc.


Muchas gracias por la data. Saludos


----------

